# Bradford School



## anivair (Nov 6, 2006)

If I were thinking about culinary school (and I'm not sure I am) does anyone know anything about the Bradford School? I'm in Columbus, Ohio and I'd like to not move if I can help it (I just bought a house here). The Bradford School seems to look solid from their website, but who can tell?


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry that I can't help with personal knowledge.
It is almost impossible to judge a culinary school just by reviewing via the internet - mostly you just find ads or summaries that are no more than a cut and paste from the school's website anyway. 
You should contact them and schedule a tour. Make sure that they have the type of program that you want to attend. Go on at least one other tour in your area and if possible travel to and tour one of the more renowned schools - all so that you can do a fair compare and contrast. School soaks up so much of your time and money - you might as well be satisfied that you did your best at getting informed and deciding. Prepare a list of questions and don't be shy about asking and taking notes.I did a search and came up with some info that might help you:
Columbus Ohio Culinary School and Hotel Management Programs
Bradford School - Infoplease.com


----------



## anivair (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks. And you're right about the tour. I took one and I was really impressed with the bradford school. very to the point and hands on, with cooking from day one. 

With any luck, I'll be attending soon and I think I'll keep a log on my experience there for this forum so that there's a good record for people like me in the future.


----------



## soffy (Dec 27, 2007)

I really don't know much about school because I learn to cook by myself, i think it's better than in the school


----------

